# linux-headers błąd przy aktualizacji

## rehsarc

witam, 1 pakiet z listy aktualizacji world i od razu problem.

```

Emerging (1 of 252) sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1

 * gentoo-headers-base-3.1.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-3.1-2.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gentoo-headers-base-3.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work

>>> Unpacking gentoo-headers-3.1-2.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.1 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/3.1/00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch.out

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: 00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2705:  Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/3.1'

 *   environment, line 1203:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1:

 * Failed Patch: 00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/3.1/00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch.out

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: 00_all_0001-kbuild-auto-convert-size-types-in-userspace-headers.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2705:  Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/3.1'

 *   environment, line 1203:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.1'

```

Wspomne tylko ze dosc dawno nie aktualizowalem systemu, poniewaz jest to netbook z ktorego ostatnio nie korzystalem czesto.

wersja kernela: 2.6.36

----------

## Jacekalex

A są Ci do czegoś potrzebne linux-headers?

Przecież te nagłówki zastępują źródła skompilowanego kernela, jeśli masz skompilowany kernel, i źródła tego używanego kernela podlinkowane do /usr/src/linux to headersy są Ci potrzebne, jak dziura w moście.

Jeśli jakiś program ma headersy w zależnościach, to dorzuć linux-headers-{wersja-kernela-jak-w-emerge} do package.provided i gotowe.

----------

## SlashBeast

@rehsarc zrob synca, moze ktos wycommitowal zlego patcha i tak sie rozeszlo po mirrorach, pewnie juz poprawione.

@Jacekalex nie wyglupiaj sie, headery sa wrecz niezbedne, zaden skrypt (autotools, cmake) nie bedzie buszowal po zrodlach kernela, chyba, ze musi. Od tego jest /usr/include. Zrob sobie make headers_install i porowniaj to co dostaniesz w /usr/src/linux/usr/ z /usr/src/linux, np. jakis naglowek, zawartosc inna, nie bez powodu.

----------

## rehsarc

probowalem --sync'a nawet po paru dniach i nic. Dziwny blad.  :Confused: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Jacekalex nie wyglupiaj sie, headery sa wrecz niezbedne, zaden skrypt (autotools, cmake) nie bedzie buszowal po zrodlach kernela, chyba, ze musi. Od tego jest /usr/include. Zrob sobie make headers_install i porowniaj to co dostaniesz w /usr/src/linux/usr/ z /usr/src/linux, np. jakis naglowek, zawartosc inna, nie bez powodu.

 

Niewiem, czy się wygłupiam, czy nie, ale na ostatnim systemie x86 linux-headers nie chcial sie zainstalować, więc wsadziłem go do package.provided, zrobilem 

```
 make headers_install
```

i nic nie miauczało o żadne brakujące nagłówki, nie wiem, czy to szczęśliwy  przypadek, ale pisałem na podstawie tamtego doświadczenia.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

make headers_install wrzuca to do $PWD/usr domyslnie, wiec pewnie zainstalowalo Ci naglowki do /usr/src/linux/usr, a tam raczej nic ich nie szuka.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Szuka, bo pierwszy raz skopiowałem je do /usr/include,a obecnie mam 2 sposoby:

```
env INSTALL_HDR_PATH="/usr" make headers_install
```

Lądują gdzie trzeba  :Wink: 

Albo:

```
make INSTALL_HDR_PATH=/usr headers_install
```

Jak wyżej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

